# 7 foot bed



## airhose (Jan 15, 2007)

does anyboby know what truck has a 7ft bed on it? make/model


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

probably a long bed mini truck?
never had one dont know


----------



## Gmads (May 18, 2006)

Nissan Titan Longbed = 7' bed.


----------



## rojigga (Mar 16, 2008)

Gmads said:


> Nissan Titan Longbed = 7' bed.


8' makes a longbox, not 7'. Nissan almost makes a full sized truck, just not quite. But if the OP is looking for a 7' box and like GMAD said the Titan has it well good on ya. I think drywall and plywood sheets come standard 7' long right?:laughing:


----------



## bobcaygeonjon (Aug 30, 2007)

rojigga said:


> I think drywall and plywood sheets come standard 7' long right?:laughing:


Yeah about 7' plus a little bit right?
You could always squash it up a little,or just saw a bit of. :thumbup:


----------



## RockRanger (Jul 17, 2007)

My old 86 ranger long bed had a 7' bed on it till I shortened it 14". Pretty sure all the long bed rangers were 7'. Toyota trucks might have been as well.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

My Tacoma is 6'-something :thumbup: maybe a tundra reg. cab? don't know


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

Is this a trivia question?
Or are you really looking for a 7' bed?
And why on earth would you?


----------



## airhose (Jan 15, 2007)

its not a trivia question. i have a truck cap that is exactly 7foot long that is for sale and i thought it might be easier to sell if i knew what truck it might fit.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

airhose said:


> its not a trivia question. i have a truck cap that is exactly 7foot long that is for sale and i thought it might be easier to sell if i knew what truck it might fit.


I know I had a couple Ranger's that were 7'. Late 80's models, if I remember rightly. They were a weird width, though. I suspect you're going to have to measure your cap carefully to find out what it fits. There's a new car dealership near me that takes the caps off their trade-in's and stacks them up out in the back lot for sale. Many of them have been there for years and years on that rack. Unless the cap is special by some means (racks, side opening doors, etc.), I might guess it's value isn't really all that much.


----------



## j_builder (May 10, 2008)

http://www.fordvehicles.com/trucks/ranger/features/specs/


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Toyota and Nissan makes trucks, since when?


----------



## ALCbuilding (Apr 26, 2008)

one thing to remember is that the bed meausrements are inside the bed, and the camper you are measuring edge to edge of the bed. Ford short bed for example is supposed to be 6 3/4 ft, it actually is a hair bigger, add in the thickness of the tailgate, then the thickness of the front panel and you probably are pretty much right at that 7 ft.


----------



## SCBBUILDERS (Nov 27, 2008)

I've got an '01 F250 SD that's supposed to be 7' ish. I'll take some outside measurements and post back here later.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

SCBBUILDERS said:


> I've got an '01 F250 SD that's supposed to be 7' ish. I'll take some outside measurements and post back here later.


Them there are actually 6.75ft long and considered the short bed. The long bed version is in fact a true 8ft long bed. Got both with toppers and ladder racks, great for work!

I do recall something on here a while back about Toyota or something with a prototype truck that had dual rear wheels, a big diesel motor, 4x4, and a fancy auto tranny. Projected price $70K+ LOL!!! It was sort of cute really.


----------



## ALCbuilding (Apr 26, 2008)

like I said earlier, The 6.75 ft is INSIDE the bed. And it is actually a little bit longer.

BTW, Toyota never had intention of making that pickup you referred to Dougger. It was purely concept.


----------



## ALCbuilding (Apr 26, 2008)

Just went out and measured... For the sake of argueing without being proven stupid... Exactly 7 ft from front edge to back edge of tailgate. I was pretty sure beforehand from building my truck accessories, but didn't want to look retarded.


----------



## airhose (Jan 15, 2007)

ALC what kind of truck do u have and could u please measure the width(front and back) of the bed for me. thanks


----------



## ALCbuilding (Apr 26, 2008)

airhose said:


> ALC what kind of truck do u have and could u please measure the width(front and back) of the bed for me. thanks


'06 Ford Superduty. It will be the same for all F-250/350 from 99 to current, except of course the 250 that looks like a 150.
Front: Inside 64-1/4" Outside 74-5/8"
Back:  Inside 63-3/4" Outside 71"(roughly due to curve)
7 ft long edge to edge.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

ALCbuilding said:


> like I said earlier, The 6.75 ft is INSIDE the bed. And it is actually a little bit longer.
> 
> BTW, Toyota never had intention of making that pickup you referred to Dougger. It was purely concept.


I know, it was like the Ford Tonka concept of a few years ago.


----------

